# Blueface Does Charlotte!



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Anyone available on 3/7?
I recognize it might be tough as it is a Wednesday night but I will be in Charlotte for one night only, for a meeting the followig day and then I fly out.

If any BOTLs from the area are close to where I will be, and if we have anywhere around there we can smoke a stick, give me a shout. I will be by Harris Blvd, wherever that is.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The tour continues! When is the left coast portion?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> The tour continues! When is the left coast portion?


Believe it or not, it is coming.
Probably around September.
Seattle a definite.
May end up in your neck of the woods also.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Still waiting for your tour to hit DC


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, hell! I'm only an hour away but I have to work till 10pm on Wednesdays. :c


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Carlos you coming torward Myrtle Beach anytime?


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Would love to meet up with you....its not the trip (2 hours), its this damn cold that I've gotten AGAIN!

Perhaps another time.


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

Can help with info if needed. Charlotte is a pretty nice place, I'm a little ways away. I shop there some. If your at the Hilton on Harris, I know the area (lot of food places, some stores, man-made lake with bar (I assume it's still there kind of hidden, areas built up in past years). If not Hilton sorry for unneeded info.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Anyone available on 3/7?
> I recognize it might be tough as it is a Wednesday night but I will be in Charlotte for one night only, for a meeting the followig day and then I fly out.
> 
> If any BOTLs from the area are close to where I will be, and if we have anywhere around there we can smoke a stick, give me a shout. I will be by Harris Blvd, wherever that is.


I might could meet up with you for dinner and a smoke. I dont live/work to far from Charlotte. PM me your phone # and lets see what we can work out.


----------

